# Ouch...sore nipple!



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wear bibs, just did a 25 mile ride and have a sore nipple, I think from the bib. Anyone had a similar problem or have a solution?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL. That happened to me on Saturday.

I haven't solved it myself. Read about people using band-aids to cover 'em.

Glad your experience with the ride went well. It sounds like you've got the chops to ride with that group - I think people tend to get a lot more efficient pretty quickly at first.


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Andrew! Funny, my wife suggested Band-Aids too...We will see.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

base layer will solve the issue


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Pierce them, and use the rings to hold the bib straps in place so they don't rub and chafe the nipples.





Or just wear a baselayer...


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

when i first started riding mine used to get so chaffed I couldnt stand it. The chaffing is caused from the friction rubbing on the jersey material or whatever else is in contact with your nipples. I used body glide and out sone on my nipples and other areas prior to a ride and never had trouble again.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Base layer under the bib straps. Or use shorts instead of bibs.


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

lol thats funny. yeah i guess band aids


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

One of my bibs does that. I bought a sleeveless Champion dryfit shirt from Target, $7 or so, that I wear with those bibs. Fixed the problem. Feels a lot better than a band-aid would! Ouch...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought this post would be more raunchy. Here, I'll start - 

My suggestion is to stop looking at porn while you're riding.

This happens a lot in running - maybe check out a running forum for more solutions.

In addition to band aides and a base layer, you can try vaseline on the area (it feels sexy too!).


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

*yeah baby...(Austin Powers voice)*



BostonG said:


> I thought this post would be more raunchy. Here, I'll start -
> 
> My suggestion is to stop looking at porn while you're riding.
> 
> ...


That's more like it! I feel like I'm back in the UK now... 
Seriously Though, I don't think I can do a base layer while riding in 85 degrees, so I guess it's time for some lube. Hmmm....now where's that tube of KY?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Emdee406 said:


> That's more like it! I feel like I'm back in the UK now...
> Seriously Though, I don't think I can do a base layer while riding in 85 degrees, so I guess it's time for some lube. Hmmm....now where's that tube of KY?


I feel cooler with a light baselayer in 95 degrees than I do with just a jersey.

YMMV.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

glide...can get it at any sporting good stores. works very well, around 7-10 for a tube


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the same problem. I use the little round Bandaids. They work perfectly.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Nipple Chafing - a consciousness-raiser - YouTube


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't wear bibs so I can't speak to that. I've never had a problem on the bike. Long distance runners use band aids and I know a couple people who use them on any run longer than a few miles.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Pasties?


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Duct tape. Now with flames. You'll go faster

<img src="https://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/128875_front200.jpg">


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

nipplectomy!


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Just rub your nipples more frequently when you're off the bike. That way you toughen them up and feel sexier in the process.


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

superjesus said:


> Just rub your nipples more frequently when you're off the bike. That way you toughen them up and feel sexier in the process.


But then I wouldn't bother leaving the house...


----------

